# Pics Of My Frog Room Pt.1



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

My kids call it daddy's laboratory!
Enjoy!


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

You're in the jungle baby! Good looking room, I wish I had that kind of space. Is that just in your basement?


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> My kids call it daddy's laboratory!
> Enjoy!


I can see why!!  Very nice


----------



## reptile_jones (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks great!!


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice room! I can see your plants are lining up to get on the workout machine


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice! I see I am not the only one putting their basement to use. Thanks for posting. Love the plants around the room too.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Some more pics:


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Some more:


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Very Nice, im jealous....
Someday I will have a room for my frogs, instead of frogs in my room 

Any more info on that large tank? What is in that? what size is it? Any more photos?


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah Alex it's a custom size from Glass Cages 49" tall 48" wide by 24" deep.
It's the first viv that I made being inspired by the European vivariums and also Black Jungle's viv that is close in size. It has gone through several transformations in the 5 or so years since it's construction.
Here are some photos of it in no particular order:
Andy


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

And a few more:


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

WOW!!! that viv is amazing... the frog room too, I like the industrial look.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet tank!!! great frog collection!!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

That big tank is sweet, what do you keep in there? Those Benedicta are really amazing...do you have the Summersi, that is the only Fantasticus type I did not see? great collection.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Mark,
I have a group of 4 panamanian auratus and a group of nominant imitators in there.
I did have summersi but they escaped while I was away over the summer, the tank had an acrylic top and it warped. I learned a valuable lesson with that one!
Andy


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey bud.

Stunning collection and fantastic room.

Could you tell me what those long thin tendril like hanging plants are in the big tank?

Hope you know what I mean.

Cheers
Richie


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Great pics! I will make sure to be at the next NE meet so I can see it firsthand.

Jeremy


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

The room looks great as usual!


----------



## jclee (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow. Wow. And again, WOW!


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

very nice, just wondering how you have your nepenthes mounted in that viv?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

3 words for ya... A. May. ZING! (with emphasis on zing)


----------



## Allyn Loring (Sep 30, 2008)

GREAT ROOM keep growing.......


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Good stuff and nice kids name "daddy's laboratory".

I get a few names for the frog room so far my favorite is frogtropolois from my friends kids.


----------



## Sharkdude (Nov 9, 2009)

awesome.
that workout station makes a great plant stand, huh?


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

I Absolutly Love It.
I really like your benedicta.
- We have the same mister.. lol.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

R1ch13 said:


> Hey bud.
> 
> Stunning collection and fantastic room.
> 
> ...


Richie,
The "tendrils" you see are from the "suzie wong" fern it's how the plant propagates itself by sending out "rhizomes".
Andy


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Ahh I see.

Cheer bud, really appreciate it.

Gonna have to get my hands on some Suzi Wong, Youve also re-sparked my love for Nepenthes. Gonna have to put some in my big Terrib tank.

Regard,
Richie


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Can I set up a tent in your basement and live?


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

chesney said:


> Can I set up a tent in your basement and live?


Sure Lisa!


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Seriously, that is one heckuva setup!


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks Lisa!


----------

